
'Reality Browser' matches real-time info to video captured on your phone - dc2k08
http://layar.eu/
======
norova
Rather neat. It reminds me of that "sixth-sense" technology demonstrated in a
TED conference:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/pattie_maes_demos_the_sixth_sense.h...](http://www.ted.com/talks/pattie_maes_demos_the_sixth_sense.html)

